

Personal statements of Oxford applicants - stfu
http://www.studential.com/personalstatements/university.asp?universityid=201

======
stfu
Admin editing practices here on HN taking very strange turns.

By removing the information that the site also provides details on if they
were admitted or not the link becomes somewhat pointless.

